# A couple storage bin areas I use



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I have really enjoyed adding these as storage space. I use the items in the pretty flower boxes daily and several times a week I get into the plastic bins:





I buy the pretty floral boxes when they are 40% off at JoAnnes or Michaels, sometimes just one a week.

The plastic bins, from Walmart, and I put vintage tablecloth or napkin or cross stitch pieces, or, vintage greeting cards on the front part, to make it pretty! Huge amount of space there, and I tucked them against a narrow strip of the wall beside a bookcase. 

Don't know if this would help anyone, but these two areas have sure helped me a lot with clutter/organization of many many little craft items. I sell online and so I have a LOT of that type stuff.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Love your organization. I have some covered boxes just for pictures on my bookshelves. Looks nice!

I have to comment that you have two of my favorite older cookbooks that use ALWAYS: Better Homes and Gardens and is other an older pillsbury.

Those older cookbooks have practical, frugal, from-scratch recipes (yes, even pillsbury--that was before all the ready made pillsbury junk; just used Pillsbury flour).

We look for these older cookbooks at yardsales to give to the next generation for wedding showers and graduations.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I noticed those cookbooks first when theorist opened. I enjoy cookbooks.


----------



## dashingjames (Jul 15, 2014)

Great organizing! Also, I noticed that those plastic bins don't have any labels. You might find it hard to memorized all the things you put in there without any label in it. You have plenty of that in your house?


----------

